# Solidarity with other foreigners



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I am in Costa Cafe right now having a coffee and a few moments ago, there was an Indian couple sitting next to me with what looked like their Egyptian colleagues. Whilst one of the colleagues were preparing to leave, I spoke to the Indian couple in Hindi, asking them if they were from India. The man's reaction was "Woooaaaaaaahhhhh", and I spoke again and he again was again"Wooooaaahhhhh", they were excited to say the least, they said that they haven't seen anyone speaks to them in their own language before, in Egypt. But of course they couldn't come talk to me, as its quite rude in front of their Egyptian colleagues. At the end, whilst they were getting ready to go, they came over to my table and introduced themselves to me and I did the same - small talk. 

I must say though, the reason why I spoke to them in the first place, was because I was excited to see Indians. I am not Indian in the slightest, but I speak their language and our cultures, food etc have similar aspects and we do 'mix' with Indians where I am from in London etc...

I feel the same excitement when I see other foreign English speakers in Egypt - whether they are Americans or British or Canadians. I don't really feel the same when I meet Europeans (though I haven't seen any, apart from those who study with me). I think this is because obviously I am British, I have cultural affiliations with Indians and I have lived in North America (including Canada) so I have this 'affiliation', I guess with them too. 

Does anyone else feel like this? 

I wonder whether I would feel the same, when I am back home and I come across Egyptians. Hmmm


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We often chat, smile or acknowledge other "forigners":clap2:

We have met quite a few people by just walking up and chatting. One of our best friends over here, came up to us in a restaurant and said "you obviously don't look Egyptian".


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Lanason said:


> We often chat, smile or acknowledge other "forigners":clap2:
> 
> We have met quite a few people by just walking up and chatting. One of our best friends over here, came up to us in a restaurant and said "you obviously don't look Egyptian".


I never usually do that - i.e go up and talk to foreigners. Most of them would probably think that I am an Egyptian freak, with a good English accent  If I actually _looked_ foreign, then it might be easier to do that. The foreigners never acknowledge me, either  I look like any other Egyptian - which can be good and bad.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> I never usually do that - i.e go up and talk to foreigners. Most of them would probably think that I am an Egyptian freak, with a good English accent  If I actually _looked_ foreign, then it might be easier to do that. The foreigners never acknowledge me, either  I look like any other Egyptian - which can be good and bad.


With me and the wife it's a bit different many times we have been out and about and seen foreigners having problems of being understood so we help them by translating,negotiating .Sometimes their lost trying to find their hotel and we help them. I speak English (native) French and Egyptian (learnt the hard way) and the better half speaks Egyptian (native) Spanish, French and English.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> With me and the wife it's a bit different many times we have been out and about and seen foreigners having problems of being understood so we help them by translating,negotiating .Sometimes their lost trying to find their hotel and we help them. I speak English (native) French and Egyptian (learnt the hard way) and the better half speaks Egyptian (native) Spanish, French and English.


I did that once, when an American couple take the same cab that I was in. They were quite shocked to learn that I wasn't Egyptian, when I opened my mouth and asked them if they were American 
They were worried that the driver didnt know the directions... so I did the translating, its quite nice, really to use language skills that are of use to other people...


----------

